
Perez Hilton Calls for Facebook "Boycott" Amidst Content Controversy - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2009/02/16/perez-hilton-asks-for-facebook-boycott-amidst-content-ownership-controversy/
======
snprbob86
Do internet-called boycotts ever have any measurable impact?

Even if it is measurable, do they ever last long enough to do any damage?

I'm really curious; does anyone know of a case study?

------
anette
Perez = The New Arrington?!

~~~
dell9000
Perez's traffic is bigger than TechCrunch + Techmeme And then a few
multiples...

~~~
iseff
Not if compete is even in the ballpark.

[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/perezhilton.com+techcrunch....](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/perezhilton.com+techcrunch.com/?metric=uv)

~~~
ajkirwin
It's not. Quantcast's direct measuring gives Perez 5.3m people a month.

